# Pics of Jake



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

Some pics of our new puppy, Jake.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

he looks like a little "rock"! good luck with him.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

great pics! that is one hell of a cute pup.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats a very cute pup.. now give him his toy back he looks sad in the second pic :lol:


----------



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

one more - this one is my wife's favorite.


----------

